# Info on Tarifa



## samtheman32 (Apr 14, 2010)

A few weeks ago I put a message on this forum about info on the Canary Islands. thanks to the people who replied. I am not really a hippy but I like the sort of hippy lifestyle. I was told today that I should go and check out Tarifa. I have been to Byron Bay in Australia which is a hippy town with a surf beach and liked it there. Maybe I might like Tarifa or maybe there is another sort of Hippy place to check out or maybe there is somewhere on the Canary Island like that or maybe somewhere else?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Yes, the surfing and the beaches are amazing. Tarifa is very cosmopolitan with surfers from all over the world, and and has some great bars and live music, at least in summer. It's not truly hippy any more though, it's quite commercialised. If you want the real hippy experience go to Caños de Meca, a few miles up the coast. Some of the locals there have been stoned since Franco died. :hippie:


----------

